# computer desks/workstations..



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my mixing engineer has something called "jerker", which he bought from ikea.

it is utterly brilliant!

sadly, ikea no longer carries it.

i've checked costco and staples. they have nothing close.

closest i've come is z-line, which is available at best buy and, supposedly, staples.

this one looks interesting:

http://www.z-lineracing.com/product/64-Eclipse-Workstation


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...my mixing engineer has something called "jerker", which he bought from ikea.
> 
> it is utterly brilliant!
> 
> ...


The Jerker tables come up on sale occasionally on the used sites (CL/Kijiji)

Apex makes the SD2 and SD1 which look pretty cool. You can get them from L&M, but their crummy website doesn't show this.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Apex makes the SD2 and SD1 which look pretty cool. You can get them from L&M, but their crummy website doesn't show this.


Indeed. In Oshawa, the Loan & Persuade uses the larger SD desk in their recording/P.A. room for displaying their iMac and studio monitor recording setup. It's designed with recording workstations in mind with multiple shelves and rack mounts - proving to be very beneficial to someone interested. If I recall, there are add-on shelves available (separately) for supporting monitors to create more space on the desk.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

If you're near Barrie there's one in the local Kijiji...

http://barrie.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-furniture-desks-Ikea-Jerker-Desk-W0QQAdIdZ344706008


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...my mixing engineer has something called "jerker", which he bought from ikea.
> 
> it is utterly brilliant!
> 
> ...


I had pretty much that exact desk and got it from Stables. It was very good. I use an iMac now though and don't like it sitting that high. I also like corner desks a lot because they are an efficient use of the space in my smaller office.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> The Jerker tables come up on sale occasionally on the used sites (CL/Kijiji)
> 
> Apex makes the SD2 and SD1 which look pretty cool. You can get them from L&M, but their crummy website doesn't show this.


...thanks, i've responded to a few local ads.

the apex desks are a bit pricey, tho'.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I had pretty much that exact desk and got it from Stables. It was very good. I use an iMac now though and don't like it sitting that high. I also like corner desks a lot because they are an efficient use of the space in my smaller office.


...height is definitely an issue with the imac. even at desk level i find i'm straining my neck.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Latiator said:


> Indeed. In Oshawa, the Loan & Persuade uses the larger SD desk in their recording/P.A. room for displaying their iMac and studio monitor recording setup. It's designed with recording workstations in mind with multiple shelves and rack mounts - proving to be very beneficial to someone interested. If I recall, there are add-on shelves available (separately) for supporting monitors to create more space on the desk.


Definitely, there's additional "wings" you can buy for monitors. I want one of these pretty bad 



david henman said:


> ...thanks, i've responded to a few local ads.
> 
> the apex desks are a bit pricey, tho'.


Yeah, they're expensive, but like Latiator said, they're designed for audio recording, so you get shelving designed to hold rack gear, etc., so the price comes from being purpose-built. If it wasn't for the price (and the fact that the desk I have right now isn't too bad) I would have gotten myself one by now.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Definitely, there's additional "wings" you can buy for monitors. I want one of these pretty bad
> If it wasn't for the price (and the fact that the desk I have right now isn't too bad) I would have gotten myself one by now.


Thanks for the clarification. I'm with you there, I received a free computer desk around the time that I was pricing these types of desks out so my GAS has subsided a bit. However, they are so purposeful and I may just ask the wife next year for one and sacrifice both a b-day and Christmas gift given their higher price  ...we'll see how that flies lol


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...my mixing engineer has something called "jerker", which he bought from ikea.
> 
> it is utterly brilliant!
> 
> ...


My mother has the z-line in that link. It's a nice enough desk, but I find there's not nearly enough space between the levels and the keyboard tray is far too shallow for my tastes.

I've been using a 1st gen Jerker desk in my home office for years, I've never found anything else that compares to it. As mentioned, they do come up on kijiji occasionally ... I would jump on one if you see it.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

These are somewhat simlar

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/categories/series/10216/


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

zurn said:


> There are somewhat simlar
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/categories/series/10216/


This is what I currently have (well, it's my partner's), so let me fill you in on it. It's not bad as a desk, but see that metal bar across the two support columns under the actual desk is a knee-banger!!! Also, it doesn't have the same functionality as the Jerker in terms of adding accessories like the side wings for monitors, etc. All in all, it's ok, but I'm certainly looking for something else.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

LOL. A student computer desk called a "Jerker".


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

We have one, with multiple top shelves + side wings, which rotate forwards and backwards for placement. Great desk, had it for years and years now...solid as a rock.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

keto said:


> We have one, with multiple top shelves + side wings, which rotate forwards and backwards for placement. Great desk, had it for years and years now...solid as a rock.


...i've found one for sale just like it - hope to pick it up this weekend.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

keto said:


> We have one, with multiple top shelves + side wings, which rotate forwards and backwards for placement. Great desk, had it for years and years now...solid as a rock.


Are the swinging side shelves sturdy enough to hold a powered monitor that weighs 25-30lbs??

I've been checking out the CL/Kijiji and notices lots of these desk going used and I might go that route until I can afford the Apex desk.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

I use a "Jerker" desk in my studio, and the wings hold my NS10s very well, with no unwanted movement at all. Very solid, and being able to swing them from left to right to help find the sweet spot is very handy. The desktop part is quite generously sized. You won't regret picking one up IMO.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Mr Yerp said:


> I use a "Jerker" desk in my studio, and the wings hold my NS10s very well, with no unwanted movement at all. Very solid, and being able to swing them from left to right to help find the sweet spot is very handy. The desktop part is quite generously sized. You won't regret picking one up IMO.


...finally got it all put together and wired up and, yeah this was well worth it.

there were a lot of extra pieces, like three upper shelves, and extensions to make it about eight feet tall.

plus there is a third side wing/swinging shelf i haven’t figured out what to do with yet.

this thing is solid!

the guy i bought from turned out to be a film maker with a lot of awards!

he lives in a 20th floor condo in liberty village - it took me four trips to the car!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

How about a photo of the desk so we can see how it looks in your studio.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

If anyone in the Ottawa area is looking, there's a gen1 Jerker for sale in Carleton Place for $25: http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-furniture-desks-IKEA-Fredrik-Desk-W0QQAdIdZ351791506

I'd buy it myself to throw in my music room, but I'm not sure I could fit it into my car. It doesn't come with any side shelves, but it's still a great deal on an awesome desk.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Chito said:


> How about a photo of the desk so we can see how it looks in your studio.


...i have to take photos to send to my brother, so i'll post some here.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Brennan said:


> If anyone in the Ottawa area is looking, there's a gen1 Jerker for sale in Carleton Place for $25: http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-furniture-desks-IKEA-Fredrik-Desk-W0QQAdIdZ351791506
> I'd buy it myself to throw in my music room, but I'm not sure I could fit it into my car. It doesn't come with any side shelves, but it's still a great deal on an awesome desk.


 
...find one with side shelves, if you can. makes a big difference.

this thing, although it took me four trips from a 20th floor condo, easily fit in my nissan versa.


----------

